# They are here!!!! New pictures 8/4/2009



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

The puppies have arrived. :stars: My avatar dog, Gracie, gave birth to 10 puppies this morning. :birthday: I will post picture as soon as I have energy to take them. I have been up all night with her. :ZZZ:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

congrats........ :leap: :wahoo: can't wait to see pics....they must be so cute.... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

how exciting!!! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

Congrats on the pups!!! Can't wait to see them!!! :stars: :dance: :stars: :dance:

Do you know how many girls/boys??


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

6 girls and 4 boys. I will post pictures each week as they grow for the first 8 weeks.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

Congratulations! Cant wait to see pictures- that is A LOT of puppies.
If we hadnt just gotten a puppy (8 week old black lab) of our own, we would be calling!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS Bob and Gracie!!!

Can't wait to see them! Now....I'm curious about the ticking, are they born with the speckles or do they come along as they grow?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

thats so cool Bob! congrats


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

The ticking comes on as they grow, like dalmation spots.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

WOW 10 puppies :applaud: that is a lot. My lab had 10 but 1 died.

Can not wait to see pictures.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

Cool! Congrats!! :stars: I love puppies!  Can't wait to see them!! :wink:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!!*

Puppy pile.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Very Very Cute!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Aww!!! They are adorable!!!  Congrats!!! :stars: Very cute!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

wow! theyre so colorful :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

awwww!! i love the solids


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

AW!    *VERY* adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Oh my...they look SO much different than Gracie! The white w/ patches are my fav...I have an English Pointer mix that looked like those little chubs at one time. I can't wait to see them as they grow....you must be so proud of Gracie, she did a great job!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

We are proud of her. She is a great mother. She gave us too many puppies though, and now I have to scramble to find homes for them. I already have 5 homes I think. They got their tails docked and dew claws removed today. The whole litter will be micro-chipped before they leave our home. We did this for our first litter and it has already helped to return 2 to their proper homes when they got lost.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

That is extremely responsible Bob - you are a great doggie breeder!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

I agree with....Allison... :wink: You are ...a great dog daddy.... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Congratulations on the puppies-wow on the ten! Great Momma! :thumbup:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Puppies and Mom at 1 week old.

Lunch Time


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Thats adorable!! That one brown one is trying so hard to get some milk it crawled under the mothers leg!! :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

How sweet! I like the one with the one with the spot on it's back.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

How adorable.

I just LOVE puppies. I wish they never grew up, but then I would have way to many, 

To many to chose from, I  them all.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Two weeks old. 
Stanley









Bailey









Bronson









Baxter









Bianca









Brigitta









Belle









Brawnwen









Behira









Brenna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

oh bob they are just to adorable!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Its so nice to see them all up close!

Decisions decisions- Belle? or Brenna? :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Gracie is doing a wonderful job! You can really see how the white ones are coming into their mama's color. ADORABLE!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

They are all so beautiful!!!!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: They are here!!!! Pic*

Here they are at one day shy of 5 weeks.
Stanley








Bailey








Baxter








Bronson








Brenna








Maggie








Bianca








Brigitta








Brawnwen








Behira


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you please ship Baxter to me - I promise I will give him a GREAT home ---- I just love that face


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is another photo of him.








Sorry, we won't ship, but you are welcome to come pick him up if you want to buy him, that is if nobody ahead of you picks him.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

We have also been calling him Michael, because he has a white glove on his left front leg.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Bob - I thought you  me - :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: 



:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG!!!! they got big so fast!! brigitta = <3


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are all so sweet!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww, wow are they growing fast! Brenna is the one that really made me look twice....she has such a sweet face!

I love how the ticking has come in on the Gracie look alikes...very striking pups!

The solids are nice too....but the ticked ones just really stand out!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, they grow up so fast! I just love Belle--what a great picture of her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

there so adorable.....look at there cute little faces....  :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

How sweet. I really like the chocolate ones. Congrats, and WAY TO GO! :thumbup:


----------

